# 93 Nissan Altima Issue, overheating



## kamiofice (Jun 27, 2007)

Ok, so my problem is that recently i blew my radiator and had to replace it. i did so, then took it in and had the radiator flushed so that it wouldnt happen again, now i seem to have a problem with it overheating, it will stay just fine while sitting but it will overheat if i try to drive it anywhere, i would look in the manual for help on this issue but unfortunatly the previous owner didnt seem to think it a need to keep the little thing...... oh well, please respond with help


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

have you checked to see if the thermostat is working?
and, why would you flush a new radiator?


----------



## kamiofice (Jun 27, 2007)

thank you for the response, i flushed it because it was suggested i do so to clean out the rest of the piping, to make sure there is no other clogs. and it was suggested that i check my thermostat, which i will do in the morning. it was also lightly annoying to me to find that the car place that flushed it didnt put the cap on all the way but it isnt the problem, since i already tigthened it and im still having the problem.
Thank you though for your input, it is helpful.


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

you can try tapping on the thermostat housing with a mallet too. sometimes that opens up - or closes - a stuck thermostat.

hopefully this works for you.


----------



## kamiofice (Jun 27, 2007)

XD, now should i tap hard or lightly? if it doesnt work then i for see me buying a new thermostat


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

not hard enough to break the housing but firmly. if that makes any difference at all, you should change out the 'stat. even if it doesnt, that doesnt mean it still isnt stuck. its an easy fix, so its not that big a deal.


----------



## kamiofice (Jun 27, 2007)

ok i replaced the thermostat, it seems to be working, thank you so much for your advice


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

youre very welcome. any time i keep someone from going to the dealer and wasting money on a job they can do themselves - its worth it.


----------

